# Dates for international Reptile Shows 2009 - Anybody know them?



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

As the title says any one know the dates for the international reptile shows this year, especially Hamm and Houten.

Many thanks Jake : victory:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Next Hamm show is March 14


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ok so we have 2:

Hamm 14th March
Houten snake day 11th October


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Daytona is 22nd-23rd August! :2thumb:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ok making some good progress, so we have:

Hamm 14th March
Daytona 22nd-23rd August
Houten snake day 11th October


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Is Hamm Show in October going to be the day before Houton again?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Hamm this year is 

14th March
12th Sept
12th December

and yes, like last year, Houten will be the day after Hamm in December - 13th Dec.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Hamm this year is
> 
> 14th March
> 12th Sept
> ...


Oh dear. :whistling2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, so we have up too now:

Hamm 14th March
Daytona 22nd-23rd August
Hamm 12th September
Houten snake day 11th October
Hamm 12th December
Houten 13th December


----------



## karlcurling (May 15, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know the best way of getting tickets for the Hamm date this September?


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Buy them on the door


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Are these the 100% dates..

Especially Hamm and Houten on the 12 and 13th of Oct?



And like asked before... just buy tickets from the door?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yea on the door mate


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

As far as I know this is still correct - Houten snake day 11th October


----------



## STRATJAZZTELE (May 25, 2009)

any more info on Hamm? I'd like to go this time: victory:


----------

